# ملتقى مخططات مشاريع الطرق و الصرف الصحى الكاملة



## sherif_2201 (9 مايو 2010)

أرجو من جميع اخوانى المهندسين أن يكون هذا الموضوع بمثابة مكتبة لمشاريع الطرق و تمديدات الصرف الصحى الكاملة بصيغة الأوتوكاد شاملة العقود و المقايسات أو المستخلصات الخاصة بها ان أمكن فعلى كل من لديه مشروع أن يتفضل برفع الرابط الخاص به لكى يستفيد منه جميع الزملاء كما أرجو من المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع و على كل من يؤيدنى فى الرأى الإدلاء بصوته
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (10 مايو 2010)

ياريت يبقى فى موضوع زى ده ويكون فيه المشاريع الكامله حتى يتسنى لنا الاستفاده والافاده


----------



## eng_khalid11 (17 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## deyaa dood (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## محمد بشارات (6 مارس 2011)

اسلام عليكم 
اخواني الاحباب انا مساح اعمل في مشروع تمديد شبكة مياه من لديه خبره في كيفية الرفع المساحي وتوقيع المخطط التصميمي للمشروع وكيفية عمل الشب درونج والازبلت ان لايبخل علي بذلك.....
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم المحب ابو اسيد


----------



## ملك الحواسيب (17 مارس 2011)

*تفضل أخي الكريم*

مخطط المدينة الصناعية في محافظة حلب ( سورية )
http://www.mediafire.com/?2u7ohujdlvd5atp
مخطط جامعة حلب
http://www.mediafire.com/?5k0w8qi0v7kz0q0​ 
وان شاء في القريب العاجل سوف ارفع مخططات اخرى كبيرة​


----------



## s.sakr (3 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (14 أبريل 2011)

ارجو ان تعم الفائده


----------



## iksimohamed (24 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خير،،،،


----------



## abdtawfeq (11 يونيو 2012)

قفغ


----------



## alshreef41 (12 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سهم اليمن2012 (24 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
بش مهندس شريف


----------



## ehabshaaban (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## حسام بوشكش (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

